# xorgconfig



## mrcbis (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello, 
I have installed freebsd 7.2 with all packages and ports I found on the installation menu. I am in trouble while configuring xorg because I am not able to find any xorgconfig or xorgcfg you mention in the documentation. Can someone tell me where I can find them ? 
Thanks a lot

Marco


----------



## LateNiteTV (Aug 11, 2009)

you shouldnt have to configure it. just run `$ startx`


----------



## Beastie (Aug 11, 2009)

You can't find them since they have been removed in Xorg 7.something.
Are you sure you have a recent version of the handbook?
If you really need to do this, try the `# Xorg -configure` as mentioned in the handbook (section 5.4.2).


----------

